

HBO, I would gladly pay $15 a month for streaming service - oddsmack

You make it like NF with no ads and let me watch on my PC or phone with no BS. Don't f*©k it up with ads like Hulu has done.
======
sp332
HBO doesn't sell to subscribers. They literally don't have that information,
they have no idea who their subscribers are. They sell content to cable
companies. So all you need is for a cable company to sell an HBO-only package
for $15/mo, then use HBO GO like normal.

